# Is anyone using Google +



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

Was just wondering if any one else is using Goole + besides Facebook , twitter etc. I'm kinda liking the layout it took a bit to figure out the user interface but it's pretty neat.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

I set up my G+ page to have rel=author tag but I guess it doesn't work if you post it here maybe I need to set it up in my forum profile ?

Mark


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

I like it. Like you said they have a nice layout.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Every website can be advantageous if used properly. In most cases where Google+ seems to succeed is where it's being used for either authorship or local instances.

If you have an active blog (everyone here should) then make sure your Google+ profile is linked to your blogs as it improves both SEO and credibility within the field. Additionally, if you're a business that works a lot with local customers and have setup Google Places. You can then connect your Google+ business page with your Places profile and that's a great help to your local SEO.

I would say you should send out links to all of your blog posts on Google+ since that's honestly the only social network Google thoroughly checks (at this time).


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree Codyjoe I have set up my authorship for my blog rel=author linked to my profile + page and for my brand + page it's linked as well to my site. I added rel=publisher tag to my header of every page on my site. The cool thing now (that I'm currently working on) is you can link your youtube channel to your g+ page. Kind of builds a nice circle !


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

How do you link your google places page to your business plus page ? I thought google places turned into google business plus page ? At least that's what seemed to happen to mine ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Gambit said:


> How do you link your google places page to your business plus page ? I thought google places turned into google business plus page ? At least that's what seemed to happen to mine ?


I think they are separate (since Google+ offers more publishing like blogging, etc), although I'm not sure you have to link them.

Have you checked the Google Places help documents?


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

When you have a Google+ business page there is an option to verify it. from that point you go through a process that links both your location and business page together.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

@Rodney yes I've spent many hours looking thru that spider web of explanation that runs in a circle riddle.... Only to end up looking down at my keyboard at the pile of hair I just pulled from my head. (Sorry had to write that). Google has some good helpful stuff on new products but when they change a product names or merge products that's were it gets hard to figure out simple tasks. Or at least tasks that you think would be simple.

For example if you start a YouTube channel it automatically starts a G+ page but if you link them together it keeps the name the same for both profile + pages and brand + pages. So if I started a YouTube channel from my personal + page "mark white" my YouTube channel could only be called "mark white" I see why google does that and it's smart but it's frustrating also. When you want to have separation between them in a title name.

Mark


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

@codyjoe, yes I did verify my places page but never seen that option to link the two ? I might have missed it ? But if I remember my verification process was thru a post card from google then once I got it I entered that code numbers and was a verified local business. Not sure how my business G + page happened it just kinda became a G+ page ?

My personal G+ page happened when I made a gmail account which is the way it goes now a days start a gmail account and you now have a G + account. Most people don't even know they have a G+ page as well as the power it has if it's set up right. Like adding content, link to your site, linking back with rel=author rel=publisher. I think it's a pretty cool thing ! I love G+

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I signed up for Google+ but I don't use it much. I find that there's just more of an active audience on Facebook/Twitter, so that's where I concentrate my time


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes true not to many on there but .... at least there's no "candy crush" requests .... Lol


----------



## wilcomail (Feb 22, 2012)

Love G+ been using it since the start, I like the level of control and the integration with my mobile devices is icing on the cake, yes I am a geek dork but my main profession is IT


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I took a look at Google+ one time. It looks way more fun than Facebook, which is extremely bland. I think Google+ may have a good future.


----------



## EAstreetwear1980 (Nov 23, 2013)

I use it for blogging and aet up a profile and all its cool to use I think they have more to work on but once they have it all worked out its going to replace faxe book I believe or going to be a great marketing tool

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## goindeep (Nov 27, 2013)

Gambit said:


> Was just wondering if any one else is using Goole + besides Facebook , twitter etc. I'm kinda liking the layout it took a bit to figure out the user interface but it's pretty neat.


Google + is just like any other platform. 

I personally dont waste my time with G+, I just stick to FB etc. 

The way I see it, it all comes down to resources and testing. 

If your own your own, there is only so much you can do on your own and why spend time with G+ to get a handful of customers when your better of making your dollars work for you with PPC ads or something like that...

Then comes testing... I always test a new method of marketing before putting my time and energy or money into it. If it works, go full steam ahead, if it bring you nothing or a few tire kickers id stop.

Good luck bro.


----------



## styleuno (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a G+ account so that my photo will appear in the search results as the author next to my blog. I have also set up a Google places account which was very easy and it just helps to rank higher in Google search. I find it hard to constantly post to it with so many other social networks


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

I'm not saying that people here need to be active on Google+ at all but I would highly advise that everyone setup their location of Google Places (if that applies). Also create a business page on the site and setup authorship so every time you create a blog post on your site Google knows it's a verified article. Of course you should be sharing blog links across Google+ and all other social networks.


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

codyjoe said:


> When you have a Google+ business page there is an option to verify it. from that point you go through a process that links both your location and business page together.


Hope you are writing this down. 
The man knows his stuff


----------



## benagain (Jan 7, 2010)

i use it but dont get much use from it.


----------



## gwt808 (Jan 10, 2014)

G+ can be a very valuable tool. I have used it for many B2B and B2C clients. The plus side about G+ (no pun intended) is that Google will index posts in the search engine results almost immediately - I have seen as fast as 7 seconds.

It can be tricky at first to setup, especially a business page because you have to verify your listing to manage a business then create another page for your business, which can seem like a never ending cycle, but it's well worth it.

It helps in search engine results as well as local search results.

Tip: Use hashtags, they can be very helpful when people are search for content relevant to what you have on your site.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Google + is great for SEO value, and while we don't have many interactions on the page we do get lots of shares of our ColDesiColman YouTube Channel on it, which boosts view, then links back to our site.


----------



## stickymy (Jan 25, 2014)

I think it really great and very user friendly


----------

